# Fall Secret Exchange Signups



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Please read ALL the rules carefully before you sign up

# 1 The Chihuahua People site and Admin have no input in this exchange, it is run purely by members, therefore the site and Admin take no responsibility for any aspect of the exchange.

# 2 Sometimes someone does not receive a gift, you must be willing to take this risk when signing up, there is always someone who receives nothing it seems.

#3 You must be an active member & have at least 300 posts (or have sucessfully participated in an exchange before)

#4 I am asking that if you sign up multiple pets that you are required to send out multiple gifts.

#5 the deadline for signing up will be August 31st all names will be paired & pm'd out as soon as possible. 

#6 I am asking that all gifts be mailed out on or before October 3rd

#7 I am doing different price catagories this time & as always homemade gifts are also welcome

If you are interested in joining please pm me you name, address, pets name, the price catagory you would like to be in & where you can ship to (U.S, UK, Ireland, Canada)

Price catagories are as followed.... $10.00, $20.00, $30.00


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe by the next exchange I will have enough posts to participate...have fun!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

SuperMomX4 said:


> Maybe by the next exchange I will have enough posts to participate...have fun!


Im planning another exchange for Christmas so keep posting Im sure you'll have plenty of posts by then.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro, Calleigh and I will join in the fall and Christmas one too!ccasion1::hello1:


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hopefully at Christmas time!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah will love to be in fall exchange and Christmas, $20.00


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive added everyone...can you please send me your addresses if you havent already & please fill out the wishlist


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

coco and i would love to join in the $30 category


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up..


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Calista and I would like to Join! in the $30 category posting to others in the UK


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

CarrieAndCalista said:


> Calista and I would like to Join! in the $30 category posting to others in the UK


Ive added you


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Today is the last day to sign up for the exchange. I will be pairing everyone up tomorrow & pm-ing out the matches.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Am I to late, we would love to sign up


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ill wait till the christmas one i think x


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

can i still sign up? I just saw this thread but saw the other wish list one earlier... Now i know what's going on


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yay!!! i'm signed up  , cant wait !!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

ahhhhhh i want minnnnnne


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

mooberry said:


> ahhhhhh i want minnnnnne


aww, minnie is flattered :dog: , she said to say hi to Bijoux


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

minimocha said:


> can i still sign up? I just saw this thread but saw the other wish list one earlier... Now i know what's going on


sorry just now seeing this. THere is a post count requirement to join but I will be doing another exchange for Christmas so keep posting & Im sure you will have enough to join in on that exchange.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Christmas will be lots of fun


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Christmas will be lots of fun


I love Christmas.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive sent everyone a pm with their matches


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dang, I missed another one!


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

I will keep posting, this sounds fun! Buzz and Lola can't wait to participate in the Christmas exchange xx


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

aww  not sure if i will make it by christmas!


----------

